# Adjuster telling the homeowner shop around.



## bebop (Apr 25, 2014)

We had a signed contract with a homeowner. Our inspector met the adjuster and he bought the roof. The adjuster then told the homeowner we were a storm chasers and told him if he could get the job done cheaper, he could keep the extra monies. Is he not telling them to commit insurance fraud by making a profit on the insurance company.


----------



## eliteroofing (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm guessing the adjuster evaluates the amount of damage and provides the homeowner with a standard assessment for the damage and presents that money to the homeowner. That is what they do in the auto industry anyway. So I don't think he is committing any fraud.


----------



## eliteroofing (Apr 15, 2014)

By the way if you had a signed contract then I assume there are cancellation terms? Since the homeowner would lose that money by cancelling it is probably in their interest to just use you I would assume.


----------



## Kimberly (Jul 2, 2013)

If they already signed a contract with you they shouldn't really back out of it... but I've seen "customers" do pretty jaw dropping things once they get an insurance check in their hands. I'm quite surprised the adjuster would suggest them to shop around- which naturally takes time, when replacing a bad roof covered by insurance is a pretty time sensitive situation! Before we give a price we get the price the adjuster is willing to write for and use that as our price if it all works out. Prove your credentials to the customer (assuming you legit have them) and see if they still want to throw the word storm chaser around.

You would think that would be insurance fraud, but if someone is willing to do it cheaper, of course they would keep the remainder. :thumbdown:


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Not trying to start a war but... There is not an adjuster in Wyoming who would speak of our company that way.

It sounds like you need to work on your reputation.


----------



## eliteroofing (Apr 15, 2014)

LCG said:


> Not trying to start a war but... There is not an adjuster in Wyoming who would speak of our company that way.
> 
> It sounds like you need to work on your reputation.


This is perhaps the best comment in this thread. With the Internet and the like such a big networking tool, reputation management is huge. I think you should reach out to a number of adjusters and educate them on your business and business practices. 

Good comment.

Jesse
Elite
www.eliteroofingremodel.com


----------



## Kimberly (Jul 2, 2013)

eliteroofing said:


> This is perhaps the best comment in this thread. With the Internet and the like such a big networking tool, reputation management is huge. I think you should reach out to a number of adjusters and educate them on your business and business practices.
> 
> Good comment.
> 
> ...


Best comment agreed. I didn't want to say it but we have little problems with adjusters and they reach out to us often after we meet to assist with some of their inspections, too. Building relationships with these people is the way to go.


----------



## bebop (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks for all the good comments. To address your comment, that will not start a war. I don't like it when a person ask a legitimate question and people turn the thread into a personal pissing contest. 

I have been working with adjusters for years and have a very good reputation, even with adjusters from his company, but in a different territory. That's why I was shocked when he made his comment to the H/O even before he met me. I finally met him at the adjusters appointment a everything seemed fine. I even mentioned some of his fellow adjuster he could call and check me out. After that is when he told them if they could get it done for cheaper keep the money.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

If the adjuster in fact told the home owner that they could find a lower bid and pocket the rest I'd be turning the adjuster in to the insurance board of the state real quick.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

bebop said:


> Thanks for all the good comments. To address your comment, that will not start a war. I don't like it when a person ask a legitimate question and people turn the thread into a personal pissing contest.
> 
> The last guy that called me a storm chaser was an architect in Montana who couldn't specify his head from his arse. I had no issue putting them in the right order for him in front of the school board. Needless to say he was nothing but courteous from there on out.
> 
> ...


----------



## eliteroofing (Apr 15, 2014)

LCG said:


> bebop said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the good comments. To address your comment, that will not start a war. I don't like it when a person ask a legitimate question and people turn the thread into a personal pissing contest.
> ...


----------



## builderr (Apr 1, 2009)

*adjuster/homeowner....shop around*

I may be way off here...but.....
it sounds to me like, the insurance guy is telling the homeowner
that if he can get it done cheaper, he gets to keep the difference...period.
In other words, if there's a way to get you also, to lower your price, somehow, then the point remains.....saved money!
I had a customer chose a GAF 50 year`Architectural shingle in a blue blende color. the cost of that material adding $1200 to the estimate and waiting 4-6 weeks for delivery, special order. The adjuster approved the quote, the customer received the check......the neighbor found the same shingles available for a discount price, which we used...adjusted the price by $1000.00 and everyone was happy. All I am saying is, if the 
insurance professional suggested to their customer that shopping around 
might be to their advantage...look at this as a challenge to help the customer without cutting into your profit....

[email protected]


----------



## lasher contracting (May 24, 2014)

Did your price exceed the payout from the insurance? Most states have a three day right to cancel, where you are not allow to charge any penalties of any kind, and they get full payment back within 10 days.

http://www.lashercontracting.com/


----------

